# The best screen printing machine?



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

hello guys

im looking for screen printing machines 
anyone can tell me, some of the great screen printing machines?

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

did you see this thread? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t23607.html


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i'm itching for a hix premiere 6/4, best press for the money IMO.


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

wow that is nice
im printing shirt for long time
but i dont use printing machines just manual
im planing to buy
where i can buy this kind of screen printing machines?
im here in the Philippines..


----------



## Robert927 (Apr 10, 2012)

witch machine press and silk screen machine should u not recommend getting witch ones have problems


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Your location is going to limit what will be available. I would see if you can get a hold of user BroJames I believe he is in you same locality and is very knowledgeable.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

pnacorda said:


> wow that is nice
> im printing shirt for long time
> but i dont use printing machines just manual
> im planing to buy
> ...


Hello mate, check this link, i hope proves helpful for you.


----------



## gracewear (Aug 29, 2012)

hix premiere np


----------



## Just Me (Jul 20, 2012)

I would check with Ryonet (Ryonet Corporation - Screen printing equipment and supplies.). They have quality machines, but almost more important for a beginner to the screen printing industry is all the training materials (literature, video's, classes, etc) that they offer that really makes them a great company to work with!


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm a Vastex man myself.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

The best screen printing machine is YOU. Other than that I second Vastex.


----------



## jaimejeff521 (Jul 4, 2014)

hi there,
what is the difference between Screen printing and industrial printing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jaimejeff521 said:


> hi there,
> what is the difference between Screen printing and industrial printing?


The link you included is of a Direct to Garment (DTG) printer. It does not use screens. Think of it as a big inkjet printer that prints on shirts instead of paper. 

Check out the DTG section of the forum: Direct to Garment (DTG) Inkjet Printing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jaimejeff521 (Jul 4, 2014)

splathead said:


> The link you included is of a Direct to Garment (DTG) printer. It does not use screens. Think of it as a big inkjet printer that prints on shirts instead of paper.
> 
> Check out the DTG section of the forum: Direct to Garment (DTG) Inkjet Printing - T-Shirt Forums


ok, is DTG printers specifically for t-shirts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jaimejeff521 said:


> ok, is DTG printers specifically for t-shirts?


Mainly. although depending on the machine you can do tennis shoes, and other items in it.


----------



## jaimejeff521 (Jul 4, 2014)

splathead said:


> Mainly. although depending on the machine you can do tennis shoes, and other items in it.


ok...got it...thanx


----------



## jaimejeff521 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanx for the information about direct to garment printers and splathead you helped me a lot


----------



## jaimejeff521 (Jul 4, 2014)

i have some questions about roll to roll printing machines


----------

